# Eating worms and frogs



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on how to stop a puppy from eating earthworms and frogs? Freyja is 11 weeks old but loves to snack on those squirmy, protein-filled packets. At first I thought it was a phase that she would grow out of and was not that concerned. But as time goes on, this has turned from a little quirk to a full blown obsession. I have continued to rescue the frogs and divert her attention before its too late, but with worms, she'll snag and eat them at a dead run. Even with constant supervision when I am only 2 feet away there is no saving the worms. She will even dig in the yard to find her "treats". I don't want to resort to only taking her out into the yard on a leash. Any advice?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo ate frogs till he was about 4-5 months old. I'd keep a close eye on him, but he'd see them before I would and down it would go. He out grew that stage, and now just tries to smash them with his paws. Or he'll pick them up and put them in his water barrel. I'm forever scooping them out.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie used to eat slugs, but he grew out of it. He still loves ants though.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My 6yr old female loves worms, when she finds them she does this whole ritual of tossing it up in the air then wiggling on the ground on her back then eats it. Yuck gross. The pup plays with the frogs but I havent seen her eat one. I made my hubby pick up the last frog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta chases anything that moves. her favorite thing to eat is crickets. Since i cant stand bugs, i'm kinda happy about it but at the same time she tries to bring them into the house and i freak. so far the stupid toads have been safe from her. I throw a HUGE fit when i see those and i usually see them before she does. good luck!


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Lola likes to stalk and try to chase birds (one of the few things that still breaks her 'watch me'). She does chase the frogs/toads here, but has not tried to eat them (for now at least). As for ants, I have to keep an eye on her, she just wants to lie down in the pile :crazy: . As for eating things, she love to go after my basil, and weeds (this might be from her watching me pull them, because that's when it started, just can't get it to stop), and crickets, she loves those...


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you for assuring me that this is normal puppy behavior. I guess the prospect of ever owning an earthworm farm are out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ugh,,the frog part, I have a frog phobia (no lie) and if mine came at me with one, I'd go into heartfailure

With that said, my female aussie is a wicked worm eater! She literally goes out sniffing for worms, find's a hole, digs a little and sucks them outta the ground,,it is so gross, A couple of times, she decided to roll in them, and let me tell ya, getting worm guts out of a hairy aussie is no fun..

Sorry I have no cure


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

My boy doesn't eat frogs because they can be tough to catch and he's lazy. He prefers his own poop.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

My puppy Ranger is the moth killer! He hunts them in the lawn.

He picked up a toad the other day and foamed at the mouth like he had rabies.


----------

